# Tyre Pressures at a Glance - an interesting product??



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've come across this US website (via Kickstarter) - www.rightpsi.com

they are developing a tyre pressure indicator that is set to the right pressures you need - you buy a stock version at the right psi or ask for a custom one

it fits onto a standard valve and you can see quickly if the pressure is too high, too low, or just right by the colour - seems a quick and easy way to check if all is fine and correct if needed.

they're not in production yet but have raised sufficient funds to start and develop the concept further. price is $25 for 4, $15 for 2 (plus shipping costs - they're quoting $15 on the Kickstarter site) for standard units. no price given for custom - I'd need c70psi on mine.

worth it for $40 or not???

I think it's a cracking little idea - sits somewhere between no checking method (bar a pump and they can be inaccurate) and an automated system which are very expensive

be interested to hear what others think


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree, a darn good idea.

I wonder if they will be significantly different to >> these << . . . or. . . >> these << which are a lot cheaper and may well be just as accurate.

I don't know - but if you really want a set, it might be worth looking into one of them. _(There are loads of others around too.)_

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Dave

Yep - good idea but it does seem that there are a number of alternatives to this product - beyond the ones you linked to, there are also things like Tyrepal and tyrepressurealarm.com (sold by the owner of the "other MHF" forum. I posted the same question over there and was alerted to those)

I have to say that I didn't realise that there is legislation in place to say that all cars sold after Nov 2014 have to have some form of TPMS system. I have an electronic one on my Beemer car linked to the dashboard display and that has worked recently when I had a screw go into a tyre.

I guess the aftermarket for these products will increase as maybe insurers will insist on something in place to help reduce accidents, or evade paying out for those that haven't fitted them.

accuracy, ease of installation, reliability and price will all be key points to consider


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure that the requirement is for TPMS systems to be fitted after Nov? rather than it being an MOT failure if any system that IS fitted doesn't work?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Are you sure that the requirement is for TPMS systems to be fitted after Nov? rather than it being an MOT failure if any system that IS fitted doesn't work?


On new vehicles, not as a retrofit on old vehicles.

Martin


----------

